# Am I drinking too much caffeine?



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just wondering whether I am drinking too much caffeine?  I am about to start 2nd iui and am thinking of cutting it out altogether.  

I have given up coffee and rarely eat chocolate (which I usually love).  But I drink about 5 cups of tea a day and also a cup or two of green tea.

Do you think this is too much?

rrh
x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Hun,

Didnt want to read and run, as the other 87 have done  

I still drank tea throughout my treatments, probably 3 cups a day. For my 3rd and final IUI I stopped altogether and just drank green tea, I cant say if this helped or not.

I havent got a definite answer but women have gotten pregnant doing alot worse than drinking tea  

Good luck

xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 

I was looking into this, basically I think the recommendation is no more than 200mg of caffeine a day and a cup of tea contains 50mg, so you might want to cut down a bit or swap one of the normal teas for herbal. Also I read somewhere caffeine level depends a lot on how long you brew tea for so maybe make it a bit weaker? Don't know about caffeine and green tea.

I've also bought a decaf version of my tea- have to say it is lacking something taste wise but I think I drink tea for comfort/relaxing more than caffeine so I haven't noticed any difference in that respect. I think most brands do a decaf now. 
hope that's useful

K x


----------



## Redgirl (May 16, 2007)

Thank you for replies Sammysmiles and livity k.   I think I am drinking a a little too much - so am going to cut down!!  Might try some cammomile!!  

Just starting second iui so back on the boards (been away for a week or so!)

RRH
x


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Well good luck with the 2nd round  , also great advice from Livity K. It seems that you are okay still drinking tea hun, I wouldnt do anything that is going to agitate you. Maybe swap a couple of cups a day for green tea or de-caf?

xx


----------

